# Servlet zur PDF-Generierung



## fishy (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Servlet welches mittels JasperReports einen Bericht generiert. Dieser kann wahlweise im PDF- oder im XLS-Format an den Benutzer geliefert werden. Hierfür wird der jeweilige MIME-Type gesetzt (application/pdf oder application/vnd.ms-excel) und das von JasperReports gelieferte Output-Byte-Array an den ServletOutputStream übergeben.

Das Servlet zum generieren der Reports wird mit http://web/application/xyz/JasperServlet aufgerufen. Das fertige PDF wird dann unter dieser URL im Browser dargestellt.

Ich möchte jedoch nun, dass das PDF mit z.B. der URL http://web/application/xyz/JasperReport.pdf im Browser dargestellt wird.

Weiss evtl. jemand für dieses Problem eine Lösung (mal abgesehen von der das Servlet JasperReport.pdf zu nennen)?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2008)

das ist doch eine Frage des Mappings beliebiger eingetragener URLs auf deine Web-Application,
neben direkten Mapping für JasperReport.pdf kannst du auch Regeln definieren wie 'bei x.pdf das .pdf löschen und auf x weitersuchen'

welches Tool sowas macht kann ich allerdings gerade nicht erinnern,
evtl. ist das auch eine Aufgabe direkt für den WebServer, unabhängig von Java oder was immer auf ihm läuft


----------



## fishy (30. Jul 2008)

Du meinst die web.xml?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2008)

wenn ich wüßte, wovon ich rede, dann hätte ich auch web.xml geschrieben 

ich kanns nur soweit sagen, wie ich es weiß, wie das Mapping umgesetzt wird muss dir jemand anders sagen


----------



## byte (30. Jul 2008)

-gelöscht-

Hab das Problem völlig mißverstanden.  


Edit: Mit URL-Rewriting sollte das gehn.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2008)

ah ja, an den Fachbegriff erinnere ich mich,
damit findet man auch unter google was


----------



## fishy (30. Jul 2008)

Leider haben mich meine Recherchen zu URL-Rewriting bei Servlets nicht wirklich weiter gebracht...

Die meisten Beispiele dafür im Netz (wie z.B. dieses) sind so ausgelegt dass mit dem URL-Rewrite ein Link erzeugt wird der dann angeklickt werden muss. In meinem Fall muss dies allerdings automatisch geschehen. Also eine Art Weiterleitung auf Seite die dann JasperReport.pdf heisst.


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2008)

also micht führt der erste google-Link zu
http://url-rewriting.de/
und dann z.B. zu
http://url-rewriting.de/technik/windows.html
->
http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20021106.htm


----------

